# How to differences between melanistic black & tan and bi-color during puppy



## Alanz (Feb 22, 2014)

Im just new, yesterday i had went to breeder house and there have a new GSD puppies arrive, it about 1 weeks plus only, 

1. do working line gsd with melanistic blank & tan?

2. may i noe any way to different between melanistic blank & tan and bi-color since they only born out about 1 week plus. 

please give me some guide :blush:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I do know that GSD pups color can change alot the first year. 

Where do you live? In the USA, if you are going with a 'responsible breeder' (http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html) they will be able to show you the parent dogs and explain both their breeding program and what they expect the puppies to look like as adults.


----------



## Alanz (Feb 22, 2014)

thx, maggie, i not a breeder, but i wanna know more about gsd


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Frankenhaus German Shepherds - Color Genetics

German Shepherd Coat Colors - GSD coat colors


----------

